# Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht



## Nauke (28. Februar 2007)

Hallo,

ich bin gerade dabei mein Echolot zum Portable umzubauen.
Die Geberstange ist fertig.

Nur mit einem passenden Koffer hab ich ein Problem. Bin schon alle Baumärkte
abgefahren, ich finde nix passendes.

Beim alten Echolot wars einfach, da hatte ich einen Behälter für den Akku
und das Display hab ich irgendwo am Boot befestigt.

Nur hab ich jetzt auch noch die externe GPS Antenne und da möchte ich doch
Akku, Display und Antenne un einem Behälter transportieren und im Einsatz die 
GPS Antenne und das Display auf dem Behälter montieren.

Wie sehen Eure Lösungen aus?
Was ist besser, eine im Boot stehende Variante oder eine Reeling Montage?

Ich habe im Moment keinen vernünftigen Plan und bin für jede Anregung
dankbar.

Gruß Nauke#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

Schau mal hier mit dem Verbandskasten :m


----------



## Nauke (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*



Zanderfänger schrieb:


> Schau mal hier mit dem Verbandskasten :m



Nicht schlecht, aber es fehlt Platz für die GPS Antenne, dennoch danke#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

Was´n damit (*Jirko*) ? http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=24236&highlight=echolotkoffer


----------



## HD4ever (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

nen Alu Koffer ausm Baumarkt ?  |kopfkrat
hab ich hier im Forum doch auch schon mal irgendwo gesehen und sah richtig gut aus ....


----------



## Nauke (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

Ja,

die Alukoffer hatte ich in der Hand. Rein bekommt man alles bequem.

Nur aufm Boot wohin damit? Aufn Bootsboden, die koffer sind genietet und da
denke ich mal die sind nicht wasserdicht.

Auf der hinteren Bank geht nicht und für die Reeling sind se zu breit.#c |kopfkrat


----------



## HD4ever (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

ja, das störte mich damals auch das die zu breit waren ....
hatte auf meinem vorvorBoot dafür nen anderen kl.Koffer ausm Baumrkt geholt und dann einfach auf der Sitzbank befestigt mit 2 Bändern ...
groß genug das mit 12V Motorradbatterie+Echolot+Kabel+Schwinger alles in den Koffer passt, aber auch klein genug das man daneben noch gut sitzen kann ...
richtig klasse finde ich ja diese speziellen Taschen .. .aber die kosten glaub ich alle ganz schön ... #c


----------



## Nauke (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*



HD4ever schrieb:


> ja, das störte mich damals auch das die zu breit waren ....
> hatte auf meinem vorvorBoot dafür nen anderen kl.Koffer ausm Baumrkt geholt und dann einfach auf der Sitzbank befestigt mit 2 Bändern ...
> groß genug das mit 12V Motorradbatterie+Echolot+Kabel+Schwinger alles in den Koffer passt, aber auch klein genug das man daneben noch gut sitzen kann ...
> richtig klasse finde ich ja diese speziellen Taschen .. .aber die kosten glaub ich alle ganz schön ... #c



Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hatte ich selbigen Koffer gestern in der Hand. Den 
müßte man irgendwie an die Reeling bekommen.|kopfkrat


----------



## wallek (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*



Nauke schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich nicht irre, hatte ich selbigen Koffer gestern in der Hand. Den
> müßte man irgendwie an die Reeling bekommen.|kopfkrat


 



komm her i mog dir dat! :q 

Schau nemmst ein Stück Drath un tüddelst das da rum! Fertig#c 


ne mal im Ernst, warum biegst du dir nicht sonne Einhänger wie die Blumenkästen wenn du verstehst was ich meine!


----------



## Loup de mer (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

Hallo Nauke

Wenn du einen wasserdichten Koffer* suchst, da gibt es einige Hersteller, die diese anbieten. Google mal  !
Mein Koffer ist ein PELI Case, den hab ich damals mit Glück (neuwertig) für unter 30,- Euro inkl. Versand bei Ebay geschossen.
Meine Echolot-Portabelversion kannst du hier besichtigen. 
Die Koffer gibt es übrigens noch in vielen anderen Größen. Und hinreichend wasserdicht sind sie auch - habe meinen nach der letzten Norgeurlaubsreinigung zum Spaß mal in der Regentonne unter Wasser gedrückt - fur_trocken drinnen :q !

*) Bei dem Geld, das man für so ein Echolot/GPS-Kartenplotter-Kombigerät auf den Tisch legen muss, sollte es auf die paar Euros mehr für einen wasserdichten und korrosionsfreien Koffer nicht ankommen. 

Wenn mein Koffer nicht hinten neben mir auf der Bank steht, schnalle ich ihn mit 2 Gurten auf der Ruderbank fest. Komme ich gut mit klar.

Viel Spaß beim Basteln #h 
Thomas


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

Was hällst Du denn davon?


----------



## Loup de mer (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Was hällst Du denn davon? ...


 
Hallo Torsk_NI

Sieht sehr gut aus #6 - neu?

Stell doch noch mal ein Foto von deinem Koffer nach 2 Jahren Salzwassernutzung rein  !

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Nauke (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Hallo Nauke
> 
> Wenn du einen wasserdichten Koffer* suchst, da gibt es einige Hersteller, die diese anbieten. Google mal  !
> Mein Koffer ist ein PELI Case, den hab ich damals mit Glück (neuwertig) für unter 30,- Euro inkl. Versand bei Ebay geschossen.
> ...



Hallo Thomas,

dein Koffer ist echt klasse.
Nur bleibt das Problem mit dem unterbringen.

Mit der Ruderbank hatte ich auch überlegt, nur was macht der Angler auf der
Ruderbank?

Sorry, nee so gehts auch nicht.

Eine schmale Variante muß her#c 

Gruß Nauke


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Hallo Torsk_NI
> 
> Sieht sehr gut aus #6 - neu?
> 
> ...



Kommt alles auf die Pflege an  :vik:


----------



## Nauke (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Was hällst Du denn davon?



Hallo,

sieht richtig gut aus.

Aber wie schon mehrfach betont sind diese tollen Koffer auf kleinen Booten
unpraktikabel.

Ich such weiter.#h


----------



## djac (28. Februar 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

Hallo Nauke,

ich habe eine käufliche Echolottasche, wie Du sie z.B. bei Schlageter bekommen kannst und das ist immer noch die praktischste Lösung, die ich bisher gesehen habe. Einmal realtiv klein, Grundfläche 25x25cm. Die Tasche hat einen Klappverschluß der heruntergeklappt werden kann und mit Reißverschluß geschlossen wird. Die Klappe wird im offenen Zustand so befestigt, daß sie das Display vor direkter Sonneneinstrahlung schützt, so daß der Displayinhalt auch bei Sonne besser zu erkennen ist. Zudem ist das Gerät vor Spritzwasser besser geschützt. In der Tasche ist eine Plasikbox für den Akku, auf dem der Echolothalter befestigt ist. Wenn Du eine Aluplatte auf den Kofferboden legst und eine Schraube durchführst, ist es sicherlich leicht, auch eine Reelinghalterung zu realisieren. Ist natürlich nicht die billigste Lösung.

Gruß Dieter


----------



## Jirko (1. März 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

nabend hartmut #h

ich glaube mit dem equipment, was du verstauen möchtest und dem umstand, daß du alles auf nen lütten kahn ohne viel platzverlust nutzen möchtest, bist du auf der suche nach der eierlegenden wollmilchsau ... die hier schon vorgestellten kofferlösungen sind aber doch auch für solch einen kleinen kahn nutzbar! einfach den koffer mit allen drum und dran unter die sitzbank geschoben und lediglich für das lot ansich ne haltvorrichtung an die bootswand getackert... geber- und energieversorgungskabel mit kabelbinder fixiert und ferdigg #h

PS: dabei fällt mir grad ein, daß ich mit dir ja nochmal schnaggeln wollte ... wolln wir am WE mal miteinander telenieren? #h


----------



## Nauke (1. März 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

@all,

ich hab ein Köfferchen gefunden und werde das Endergebnis hier einstellen:m 

@Jirko,

klar können wir am WE telenieren#h


----------



## Nauke (3. März 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

Hi,

hier ist mein Köfferchen. Eine Art Schminkkoffer aus Alu.








Und alles passt rein.













Und es passt auch alles drauf.








Die Halterung für die Bordwand ist in ihrer Breite verstellbar und so an jede
Bordwand abpassbar. Alle Teile der Halterung sind mit einem Plasteschlauch
überzogen so dass an den Mietbooten keine Reibespuren entstehen können.
Auch kann so die Angeschnur nicht versehendlich beschädigt werden.

Die Aufhängung ist so lang dass das Echolot unterhalb der Bordwandober-
kannte hängt und so beim Angeln nicht hinderlich ist.








Natürlich lässt sich der Koffer mit voller Montage öffnen.








Jetzt hängt alles nur an einer Stuhllehne aber bald an einer Bordwand:m #h


----------



## Jirko (3. März 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

...na aber hallo hartmut - sieht richtig schnigge aus. da hast du dir aber verdammt viel mühe gegeben und das ergebnis kann sich wahrlich sehen lassen - respekt #6 #h


----------



## Nauke (3. März 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

Hallo Jirko,

schubs mir bitte deine Telefonnummer per PN und ne Zeit wann ich dich
mal anklingeln kann.#h


----------



## Loup de mer (3. März 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*



Nauke schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hier ist mein Köfferchen. Eine Art Schminkkoffer aus Alu...


 
Hallo Nauke

Gute Lösung einer noch besseren Idee #r. Das mit der Bordwandmontage lass ich mir auch noch mal durch den Kopf gehen - find ich gut #6!

Ich wünsche dir, dass mit dem Koffer alles so klappt wie du dir das vorstellst, also dass er dichthält, nicht rostet und dass auch Schloss und Scharniere dauerhaft halten (hängt ja alles nur am Deckel).

Gruß Thomas #h


----------



## Nauke (3. März 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*



Loup de mer schrieb:


> Hallo Nauke
> 
> Gute Lösung einer noch besseren Idee #r. Das mit der Bordwandmontage lass ich mir auch noch mal durch den Kopf gehen - find ich gut #6!
> 
> ...



Hallo,
danke für deine Wünsche.

Ich hab die Deckelrückwand noch mit ner Aluleiste verstärkt denn das 
Trompetenblech würde alleine nicht halten.

Die Stöße in der Außenhaut werde ich noch mit Silikon schließen.

Alle verwendeten Schrauben sind aus Edelstahl und die Gewindestangen sind
aus Messing. Dort tausche ich die jetzigen Muttern noch gegen Messing
oder Edelstahl aus.

Ja Schaniere und Schloß sind Schwachpunkte. Das sie halten glaub ich schon
den sie haben ja nur den Akku zu tragen. Aber was das Salzwasser mit ihnen
macht kann ich nur erahnen.
Dann hab ich im nächsten Winter was zu tun:q #h


----------



## berhafr (18. März 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

Hallo Nauke,

ich suche auch schon seit einiger Zeit solch einen Koffer, habe aber noch nichts in der passenden Größe gefunden. Wo hast Du Deinen denn her?
Ich bin übrigens auch Wochenendmüggelheimer. Vielleicht kann ich mir ja Deine Lösung mal näher ansehen?

Petri

Hans


----------



## Nauke (18. März 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*



berhafr schrieb:


> Hallo Nauke,
> 
> ich suche auch schon seit einiger Zeit solch einen Koffer, habe aber noch nichts in der passenden Größe gefunden. Wo hast Du Deinen denn her?
> Ich bin übrigens auch Wochenendmüggelheimer. Vielleicht kann ich mir ja Deine Lösung mal näher ansehen?
> ...



Hallo, 
ich habe das Teil bei Praktiker in Gosen bekommen.
PM mit meiner Adresse und Tel-Nr. ist raus#h


----------



## Ossipeter (18. März 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

Sieht toll aus, aber die Scharniere und die Schlösser sind innerhalb von zwei Jahren bei meinem Alukoffer durchgerostet.


----------



## Nauke (21. März 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*



Ossipeter schrieb:


> Sieht toll aus, aber die Scharniere und die Schlösser sind innerhalb von zwei Jahren bei meinem Alukoffer durchgerostet.



Hallo,

ob es Sinn macht einen Überzieher zu nähen welcher Schloß und Schaniere
vor Spritzwasser schützt oder ist die Meeresluft schon zu aggressiev|kopfkrat


----------



## gründler (26. März 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

hi mein x135 habe ich auf Baumarktkoffer,Loch für Kabel und Halterung gebohrt und sitzt Bombenfest.


----------



## Jirko (27. März 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

sieht schnigge aus gründler #6


----------



## gründler (27. März 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

jo Danke,und tut voll sein Zweck Koffer hat 9,95€ gekostet und ist aus Hartplastik,und Aluminium.Und 5 Löcher Bohren kann ja wohl jeder.


----------



## Mirco (31. März 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

Moin Gründler,

ich habe das gleiche Echolot vor ca. 3 Jahren auf dem gleichen "Alukoffer" befestigt.

Leider sind nicht Alle Teile aus Alu  ;-(

Fazit:

Schon auf der Ostsee fingen die verchromten Nieten an zu rosten und in Norge vor 2 Jahren gings dann richtig los.

Und wir haben nach jedem Angeltag unsere Ausrüstung mit Süßwasser gespült, auch das Echo.

Wirklich sehr schade, da ich den Koffer auf den ersten Blick auch klasse fand. Innen ist sogar eine dünne Schaumpolsterung eingeklebt.

Mein nächster Koffer wird kompletti aus Kunststoff sein!!!

Anbei ein paar Bilder hierzu.


----------



## gründler (31. März 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

hi
ja ok das kann sein das es nur nach Alu aussieht,aber net ist.
Ich habe das Echo in der Saison ca.3 mal in der Woche im Betrieb,(auch Salzwasser)bis jetzt(Gott sei Dank) habe ich noch keine Rost oder Schwachstellen.(Nach jedem Einsatz gründliche Säuberung ist für mich Selbstverständlich)
Aber vieleicht kommt das ja noch.Was ich nicht hoffe.
Und wenn das der Fall sein sollte muß ich auch nach neuen Koffer gucken.#h


----------



## Tooommy (12. Mai 2007)

*AW: Umbau zum Portable-Idee für Koffer gesucht*

Hallo Bordies,

anbei meine Variante zum Portable. Hatte ich schon mal vor einiger Zeit eingestellt

Hier der Link dazu:  http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=27871&highlight=Lowrance+Portable


Ich finde eine Sehr kompakte Bauweise!! Oder!


----------

